# Pearl Izumi Barrier Pants Info



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

I am considering Pearl Izumi Select Barrier WXB Pants, or the Elite Barrier WXB Convertible Pants. For cold/wet weather commuting. I think I could get more use from the Convertible WXB's , my concern is at the leg zip. Any Pro's or Con's on either? And as for sizing, I wear 31X32 @150#. I just need to fit a base layer underneath. Their size chart shows that a Med would fit, I don't want the length to be short.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Subscribed. I'm looking at the same pants.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I just got the Elite Barrier WXB convertible pants. I read somewhere that the pants are not good in warm weather, becuase they don't breath. Not sure why, becuase there are zips on the side to allow for ventilation. Anyways, I wore them with my Pearl Izumi Pro Softshell Bib tights, earlier this afternoon. It was a short, casual ride and the temp was about 30F. It was a casual ride, since I was exercising my dog, so I didn't ride hard. My legs comfortably warm, but not toasty warm. I later rode another 3 miles without my dog. I rode a little harder, so my legs got warm. Again, these were with tights underneath the pants. Later in the afternoon, I had to walk my dog again, so I tried the PI Elite Barrier pants with shorts on. My legs were ok, but I did feel a little cold. I'm assuming the pant traps the heat that builds up, which is why they weren't that warm when I was doing a casual ride or even when I was walking.

So depending on how cold the temp is, you may want to use the pants over tights or maybe even leg warmers. I am picking up the PRO Barrier pants to see the difference between the two.


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Pearl Izumi Barrier WXB Cycling Pants*

I bought a pair of *Pearl Izumi Barrier WXB Cycling Pants* several months ago for riding in the rain and I LOVE these pants! When the temp is between 40 and 55 I wear a pair of _Pearl Izumi_ knickers underneath. The WXB pants are comfortable and have kept me dry on every ride. When the temperature is above 55 degrees I just wear my normal summer cycling shorts (without the WXB pants) and put *DZ Nuts InHeat Embrocation Cream* on my legs to keep them warm.

There is a review of the _DZ Nuts InHeat_ cream at:

DZ Nuts InHeat Low Heat Embrocation Cream « All Seasons Cyclist


----------

